# HELP: Cat stuck under deck!



## PaulF70

Excuse me for making this my first post but apparently it's the forum rules.

We have a 10-year-old long-hair cat that has been stuck under our deck here in WI for the last 24 hours or so. The weather is in the 40s and raining almost continuously - and expected to go on for another day.

We can hear him meow now and then but he will NOT come out. We have tried EVERYTHING including pulling up two deck boards! He got in through a very small hole that something dug on one side of the deck. Underneath, boards hang down leaving only 4-6" of clearance. Thus, he is probably lost (it is a huge deck) and cannot find his way out. And thus even if we pull up boards (which scares him half to death and pushes him to the other side) we cannot get in to get him out.

We fear poor Tiger will die soon of exposure, maybe tonight, if we cannot get him out. We even had an animal control specialist come out who gave up. We are just out of ideas. Any help?


----------



## marie73

Have you tried putting tuna or something with a strong smell near an opening?

I got Cinderella out from under my porch by running the can opener. She heard it and came out and ran into the kitchen.


----------



## catloverami

Can you pull up one board and put another, or a branch down to serve as a ramp so Tiger an climb out. Yes, and put some sardines, or Fancy Feast near the top of the board. Good luck! hope something works to get him to come out. I remember my dad managed to persuade a skunk to come out of a window well climbing up a board with some chicken skin at the top to temp it. He was gone by the morning and so was the chicken skin.


----------



## Sweets

Put some warmed up smelly food into a have-a-heart trap by the pulled up boards. Warm tuna or sardines have a stronger smell than cold. :catmilk

Can you tell if he is moving around under the deck? Could his hair be stuck on something? 

Sandy
Momma to Pipsqueek and Frantic


----------

